# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartphones >  iPhone SE, smartphone, Apple Inc., Cupertino, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Apple Inc.

apple.com/iphone-se

iPhone SE (2nd generation) on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

iPhone SE raw -- unboxing, video, stills, and more

Apr 22, 2020




> The iPhone SE is Apple's latest iPhone. Check out what comes in the box, plus clips of video and photos. Also, enjoy an extensive look at the design and body of the phone.

----------


## Airicist

iPhone SE (2020) Review: everything you need

Apr 22, 2020




> Apple's new iPhone SE has a 4.7-inch screen and it has the most powerful phone processor, the A13 Bionic. The camera is good in bright light but needs some work in low light. Overall at $399, this phone is one of the best values around. Plus, it should get iOS software updates for many years.


"Apple iPhone SE review: everything you need"
A strong case against $1,000 phones

By Dieter Bohn
April 22, 2020

----------


## Airicist

iPhone SE review

Apr 22, 2020




> The new iPhone SE looks like an iPhone 8 but works like Apple's top-of-the line iPhone 11 Pro and costs only $399. And yet, there are a lot of ways to think about the new SE. One is that it's a more affordable option than the iPhone 11. Or that it's the 2020 sequel to the original SE from 2016. Or, at 4.7 inches, that it's the smallest and cheapest iPhone you can currently buy. Or -- and this is my favorite way to think about it -- that it's an iPhone 8 with the brains and power of an iPhone 11. All in all though, the new iPhone SE is all these things -- and that's why I'm enamored with it.

----------


## Airicist

Apple iPhone SE review (2020): $400 phone, $1,000 performance

Apr 22, 2020




> After many rumors, Apple officially announced it's new iPhone SE. The SE crams modern parts  into an older design. In this case, that's the iPhone 11's superfast A13 processor, into the body of an iPhone 8. The results may look a little dated, the iPhone 8 is 3 years old by now (and look at those giant bezels), but the result is a $400 device that performs like Apple's flagship smartphone. Not a bad deal.

----------


## Airicist

iPhone SE (2020) review: it all adds up!

Apr 22, 2020

----------

